#kubuntu-council 2017-10-16
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Ah right. Hot accepting responsibility for that awful grammar. I didn't read it ( sorry ) just copied and paste.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> However, I will take responsiblity for fixing it
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I'll do it this evening
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> getting windy :/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> getting quite dark here
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, You got your wall stable enough?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Soon kind out
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Find
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Power keeps going off
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Weird orange sun from Saharan dust here eariler. Otherwise, not so bad......
<acheronuk> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-41635906
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from tsimonq2: https://twitter.com/ufee1dead/status/919791699710406656
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie are you surviving?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Dunno
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Power out, little internet on edge network
<acheronuk> roof still on the doghouse?
<valorie> our sun was red like that when it was smoky
<valorie> first because of the BC fires, then the one across the highway from our cabin
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Not sure
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Staying inside
<valorie> interesting! https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/10/the-search-for-painless-internet-privacy-gets-another-boost-with-invizbox-2/
<valorie> would love to have a gadget like that for conferences
<valorie> and other travel
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> valorie: You see the news about the critical security vuln with WPA?
<valorie> yes, just read a few mins ago
<valorie> which got me to the above story
<acheronuk> no more banners?
<acheronuk> may have to think about knocking up a backup one just in case. my gimp/inkscape talents are noit great, but can manage something that could be an emergency fallback, maybe.....
<valorie> ahoneybun?
<valorie> you've talked someone into doing it previously, or done nice ones yourself
<valorie> I wish I liked any that were submitted, but I take it my opinion is share
<ahoneybun> oh the banners?
<valorie> d
<valorie> yes
#kubuntu-council 2017-10-17
<ahoneybun> Ahh
<ahoneybun> Andres did a few as did I
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from Kernellinux: hey guys, I don't usually do the whole "please share" thing but this week is seems particuarlly important. if anyone is on social media if you could please share this week's episode of Ask Noah Show and try to get the word out... … https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKtqvbaqgAE
<valorie> I don't have time to watch it right now -- what's so special?
<tsimonq2> It really correctly talks about the whole security thing and what went down.
<valorie> ok
<valorie> I don't much like discussing CVEs and such until the patch is available
<tsimonq2> Patches are available
<tsimonq2> And public
<tsimonq2> And distributed
<tsimonq2> And and and :)
<valorie> well, for ubuntu
<valorie> nothing for my phone yet
<acheronuk> clive IS ALIVE!!
<acheronuk> clivejo: ^^
<clivejo> am I?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> You were earlier
<clivejo> lot of clearing up to do
<acheronuk> careful with chainsaw!
<acheronuk> *with the
<clivejo> shhhh don't tell anyone
<clivejo> oh my
<clivejo> someone with very bad English has video footage of me watching porn
<clivejo> and wants money to stop it going public
<acheronuk> lol
<clivejo> good morning. I have something for you. If you don't be a porn lover - I will not disturb you.
<clivejo> Your device was under my controll few times ago. I put a private virus on 900 web-sites with porn, known as 501 VR. When you tapped on the play buttom your device allowed to show the screen and camera record through "webrtc" and jscript . Then I found your webpage in social resources (your coockies helped me), so I have the splitscreen vid (you're playing with yourself and record of porn vid) and all your contacts: relatives, collegues and
<clivejo> friends. Moreover, I have put the keylogger in your device, so I could use it as dedicated server <br /><br />
<clivejo> I can spoil your social status now in my opinion some money can help you. 285 usd is enough for your hobby
<clivejo> I give you 1 day since you read my letter. TrPX is inside the html file so I will know where you read it<br /><br />
<clivejo> You can ask police to support you, but they don't have necessary equipment to find me. I am under different IPs, moreover I dont live in your country.
<clivejo> Think about it, I think that your shame costs more than I asked to pay.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 2310x1454) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/wQzhuQBP/file_3393.jpg poor ol' WPA2 … https://redd.it/76yaoe … by @programmer_humor
<valorie> clivejo: that's hilarious
<clivejo> my coockies helped
<valorie> coockies always help
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/tsimonq2/status/919892650509193216
<acheronuk> more new ISOs on the way
<acheronuk> wrong chan :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Shoot
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well enjoy it anyways :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Er
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You're talking about your own comment
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P
<acheronuk> valorie: plasma 5.11.1 is built in staging for artful. so far so good
<valorie> oooo, we might be ready for zero day then!
<valorie> hadn't heard it was released
<clivejo> I don't think BlueJay should be telling users to use staging PPA's
<acheronuk> was released today. maybe be able to go with it this week. depends on feedback in the next 2 days I think. there is nasty unfixed breakage in the gtk config kcm module
<valorie> ewww
<valorie> worth waiting on then
<acheronuk> perhaps. could always not let that be upgraded, as 5.10.5 version works ok
<clivejo> acheronuk: you following conv in kubuntu?
<acheronuk> just have to play it as it comes
<clivejo> guy trying to install 16.04.3
<acheronuk> booting from the HD, not the iso, but the sounds of it
<acheronuk> the randomness on ubuntu IRC channels certainly picks up near release days
<clivejo> craziness
<valorie> I've noticed the same
<acheronuk> nearly done: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ArtfulUpgrades/Kubuntu
<acheronuk> just one image to do on thurs
<valorie> looking really good, acheronuk
<acheronuk> tsimonq2 will hate the use of kdesudo on that :P
<wxl> yay!
<wxl> you should make a list of all the contributors
<wxl> just make sure the last names are in all caps
<acheronuk> lol
<acheronuk> last spin of ISOs being done - baring world ending errors
<valorie> dear god no
<acheronuk> not sure how much testing I will be able to do tomorrow, but I should be able to mop up any remaining test cases early Thurs morning if there are any
<valorie> rainy on and off today, so I hope to do some testing here
<acheronuk> have dug out an i386 laptop, but it can only do 1GB of RAM
<acheronuk> and can't boot off usb
<valorie> wow
<valorie> DVD?
<acheronuk> yep
<acheronuk> if I can fond a blank one less than 5 years old and still writeable
<acheronuk> *find
<valorie> I bought a small stack of them last year for LFNW
<valorie> and have burned ONE I think
<valorie> which ended up thrown away anyway because we didn't need to rescue the older Mac
<valorie> which was our group accomplishment at SeaGL
<valorie> I need to write my blogpost about that
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15492727
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> not sure if we could suggest anything for that, but interesting
#kubuntu-council 2017-10-18
<clivejo> are we ready for release tomorrow?
<clivejo> banners ready for website etc?
<valorie> no
<valorie> no banner
<valorie> :(
<acheronuk> will do something in the morning if no-one else has. as an emergency measure only
<clivejo> what you thinking valorie?
<valorie> I'm thinking that it doesn't help when I ask
<valorie> which sucks
<clivejo> what?
<valorie> sorry, woke in a foul mood
<valorie> we don't have a banner yet afaik
<valorie> haven't checked today's mail
<clivejo> https://i.imgur.com/PcQPZOK.png
<valorie> or had my first cuppa
<clivejo> you didn't like the text
<valorie> that's good actually
<valorie> with decent text, yes it could be good
<acheronuk> clivejo: that is basically what I had in mind to do in the morning
<valorie> awesome
<acheronuk> but with some blur and text
<valorie> more blur, yeah
<clivejo> https://i.imgur.com/Rkxt3CF.png
<valorie> so, my husband is watching me drink my coffee, because he wants me to come and get flu shots
<valorie> more blur on that wallpaper?
<valorie> I like that lettering
<acheronuk> clivejo: element placement could maybe be better, but something like that
<clivejo> it Ubuntu font
<valorie> yes, play with the placement
<valorie> we can even have in small "codename Artful Aardvark" if that fits with the design
<acheronuk> clivejo: maybe add the kubuntu gear logo
<valorie> so I'm thinking that rather than letting his pressure bother me, I'll finish my coffee, go get my shot, and get back to filing my bug reports etc.
<valorie> wind storm this afternoon
<clivejo> https://i.imgur.com/NjB866W.png
<acheronuk> clivejo: noooooooo. white out
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> I failed at art
<acheronuk> I think I got a D at GCSE
<valorie> blur that!
<valorie> I like it grayed out
<acheronuk> bbl, maybe...
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Waiting for the shot; paperwork done
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_pw8duzGUg
<valorie> clivejo: this explains the last election I guess
<clivejo> not from my point of view
<clivejo> what is Hillary doing over here anyways?
<valorie> selling her book
<clivejo> and Bill is over here
<valorie> it's true that she wasn't an exciting candidate
<valorie> and that Trump is a master at getting all the press attention
<clivejo> she was on TV this past couple of days blaming Brexit for her defeat
<valorie> it's just sad that that is what wins elections now rather than qualifications
<valorie> I'm sure she was using that vote as symptomatic of the drawing inward that seems to be happening all over the West right now
<valorie> which is crazy -- we all need the immigrants
<clivejo> US politics is just that
<clivejo> why she coming over here with it
<valorie> didn't even know she was
<clivejo> crying over her sense of entitlement
<valorie> i try to follow policy and what's happening
<valorie> not what people are saying
<valorie> she was the better candidate in terms of experience and sound policy
<valorie> she was qualified
<valorie> he is not, and it's showing
<clivejo> in your opinion
<valorie> oh well, it's over and we live with it
<valorie> wind keeps increasing in strength
<valorie> if I disappear, that's why
<clivejo> I met Bill years ago when he was president, the guy gives me the willies.
<tsimonq2> Oh?
<clivejo> and now he is back trying to sort out our problems
<clivejo> probably before you was born Simon
<tsimonq2> Yeah
<valorie> wow, what was the occasion of you meeting a president?
<tsimonq2> When I was born, George W. Bush was president.
<valorie> eisenhower for me
<valorie> lol
<clivejo> I was involved in some of the peace projects here
<valorie> nice
<clivejo> http://photobucket.com/gallery/user/oldwarrenpointforum/media/bWVkaWFJZDo2Njg4NDM5Mw==/?ref=
<clivejo> was invited to that event
<clivejo> there are photos somewhere, I still had a slight tinge of green in my hair!
<valorie> lol
<valorie> ok, I think I'll try installing to my travel lappy rather than messing much more with the 3rd drive on this machine
<valorie> because that will take longer
<valorie> I wonder what the odds are no more respins?
<valorie> perhaps I'll do 386 although I don't have an old box, just to cover the installer part really
<clivejo> http://www.irishnews.com/news/brexit/2017/10/18/news/bill-clinton-believes-consequences-of-brexit-are-only-dawning-on-voters-1165002/
<clivejo> calling for a second referendum
<clivejo> which is the EU's answer to democracy
<clivejo> sorry wrong answer folks, keep voting until you give the answer we want
<clivejo> like the Nice Treaty and the Lisbon Treaty
<clivejo> Ireland was bullied into voting again
<valorie> I figured like 5 files would be on the travel laptop unbacked up
<valorie> instead, hundreds
<valorie> damn glad I decided to do it
<valorie> unless I'm now getting doubles, which would be double+ungood
<valorie> dang, bad rsync commands
<valorie> phooey
#kubuntu-council 2017-10-19
<valorie> wrote to the lists and posted to kubuntuforums about testing
<valorie> getting a bit nervous about so few test cases
<valorie> although my two tests were both pretty good, although not bug-free
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> @acheronuk, This should go on kubuntu.org too, lovely branded screenshots
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I can't manage that myself, not enough time before I go away.
<valorie> o/ @sick_rimmit
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 1280x328) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/KrrB4HLH/file_3433.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> not sure.......
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 1280x329) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/SvFNGAES/file_3434.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Rick Timmis, [19.10.17 12:34] … I got intouch with Joe at OMG, he came back asking me if I had consulted with KC about contacting him … Rick Timmis, [19.10.17 12:35] … So it's going to need a little massaging to get the relationship going
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Oh I love that Banner !!
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> It gorgeous
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I don't think any issues with Joe at OMG will be a big deal, leave it with me
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Sick_Rimmit, Don't.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> If you want to try to figure out what the issue is then feel free but otherwise it's not working
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Nope - We need good, happy, friendly communication channes with as much press as we can get.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Fear not!! This is something I am good at 😃
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> please check kubuntu.org front page to see how that banner looks
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Yep - Looks excellent on the webiste
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Ok. that can do for now. I won't offended if people want to improve on that :P
<mparillo> I think the JPEG banner images look great. I assume you briefly tested them on Kubuntu.org, and reverted to ZZ to avoid jumping the gun on the official release announcement?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yes, but someone still spotted it! LOL
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Artful seems to be released, or will be very shortly here...
<yofel> o/
<yofel> happy release day everyone ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, it is :)
<mparillo> Mine was a minority opinion, but I never minded the hype/clickbait/tech bloggers noticing a few hours early. Of course, one of these days somebody will find a stop-ship bug on release day.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @yofel, thanks yofel
<acheronuk> https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-17-10-artful-aardvark-is-released/
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Ah Superb, just had look around our website, big smile on my face now. It looks excellent 😃
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Briliant Job
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Could we give a thankyou on the release page
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> to whom? the video? everyone?
<mparillo> So long as it is To WHOM
<acheronuk> bit early for a beer, but pours one anyway!
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Cheers Everyone 😃
<clivejo> what is this video - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsaksEnWWkg
<clivejo> ahoneybun: did you accidentally stream it as Kubuntu Podcast instead of yourself?
<ahoneybun> idk I was on Kubuntu so I thought it was a good spot
<clivejo> There are two dislikes on the channel for https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsaksEnWWkg and https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IT7K2Sbf-g
<clivejo> eakk
<clivejo> Podcast #25 comment "I love Linux, I love Kubuntu, I love System76. However, this podcast was (unfortunately) very painful to watch (sorry guys!).﻿"
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from GeBo1: Hmm, after upgrading Kubutu to 17.10 my audio volume says no devices found. Although sound is working. I just cannot edit any setting...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from GeBo1: Okay, editing /etc/pulse/default.pa and commenting the last 3 lines …    ###.ifexists module-switch-on-connect.so …    ###load-module module-switch-on-connect  …    ###.endif                                                                                                                                                … seems to solve the issue.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1716092
<valorie> wow, got up early to check on my install and then slept really late
<valorie> bad day to do that and miss all the excitement
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, You're good :D
<valorie> kub.org looks fabu!
<acheronuk> :)
<valorie> I went to record my successful lts upgrade on the iso.qa site but it was already closed to new submissions
<valorie> oh well, we know it can be successfully done
<acheronuk> mine mostly did ok. had to do an extra 'apt-get install -f' at the end, as some of the X input stuff did not upgrade properly, so sddm did not respond
<acheronuk> I'll try that again sometime, and try to watch more carefully any error
<valorie> mine was perfect; no errors along the way
<valorie> otoh, I did it all in the cli
<valorie> so not really a perfect test
<valorie> but then that is how I would advise someone to do it anyway
<valorie> the first thing I always install is yakuake
<clivejo> I can't upgrade mine :(
<valorie> how come?
<clivejo> Kubuntu sucks
<acheronuk> I intalled lots of extra stuff as well, to make it more like a used system
 * clivejo throws toys out of play pen
<acheronuk> cos he is on artful+KCI already? :P
<valorie> rofl
<clivejo> but I want new stuff!
<valorie> that's why I used my other computer
<valorie> and I guess it is fair, since it's the not-so-beefy one
 * clivejo stomps feet
<valorie> we survived the storm everyone was predicting
<valorie> lights didn't even flicker
<valorie> couple of branches on the lawn
<valorie> right terrible
<valorie> uh: https://kubuntu.org/alternative-downloads still has 16.10!
<clivejo> still 50k homes in Ireland without electric and 8k without water
<valorie> :(
<acheronuk> valorie: fixed
<valorie> thanks!
<clivejo> and the checksum :P
<acheronuk> 16.10, not the electricity
<valorie> what do you think of removing 17.10 already?
<valorie> from that page
<clivejo> why?
<acheronuk> 17.04 you mean?
<valorie> oops, 17.04 yes
<valorie> because we don't want people to download and install it?
<clivejo> I thought you meant 17.10
<clivejo> was wondering why you wanted it removed
<valorie> <---- crazy in the head
<valorie> err, typing fingers
<valorie> also, lacking coffee
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 added that pulseaudio workarounds to our release notes
<tsimonq2> Excellent.
<valorie> wow, matrix unstable today
<valorie> 4 hours gone
<tsimonq2> valorie: ...Kubuntu ships with Wayland?
<valorie> oh
<valorie> I dunno
<valorie> I remember testing in the past, when things were not working that well
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> can install packages to have a wayland plasma session option
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/kdecommunity/status/921060843600728064
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That's why I ask
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> someone getting k/ubuntu confused it seems
<clivejo> why do I need to provide a mobile number to have a twitter account?
<wxl> probably 2fa
<valorie> I think like telegram that's how it is all tied together
<valorie> signal requires that as well I believe
<wxl> well i could see that for the use case of telegram and signal but not twitter
<valorie> clivejo: interesting test - when I turned on telepathy, I saw a message from an "unknown"
<wxl> i do know that twitter does have real 2fa as in h/totp, so it does require a phone to handle it
<valorie> once I restarted and saw telegram on my desktop, it actually was Jose (from the loco council, who came to SeaGL)
<valorie> and my reply was not there
<wxl> 2 years in a row, no?
<valorie> so somehow telepathy is connected to telegram enough to get messages, but not identities, but telegraph isn't listening
<valorie> wxl: yep
<valorie> didn't see much of him though
<valorie> what a social butterfly!
<wxl> oh wow
<valorie> so my restart after loading up all the new backports-landing packages is working great
<valorie> that ppa is now removed and plain old backports is added
<valorie> wxl -- missed YOU
#kubuntu-council 2017-10-20
<valorie> but had fun anyway
<clivejo> I setup an account, but it won't let me do anything without giving a mobile number
<clivejo> and the more it insists the more I'm not giving it
<valorie> well they want you to tweet on the go
 * valorie goes off to dinner
<clivejo> tough titty
<clivejo> they not having it
<wxl> valorie: missed you, too. next year.
<valorie> sounds good, wxl
<valorie> how is your family doing, btw?
<acheronuk> hmmmmm... someone on twitter had trouble with our site because our WP theme advertica has 'advert' in it's name
<acheronuk> and the 'listefr' blocklist blocks it
<acheronuk> seems more a case of daft too general blocking rules in that list, rather than our issue
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Pah! I wouldn't worry about that
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I'd love to see that YouTube Video go up on the frontpage of Kubuntu.org
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Sick_Rimmit ummmm..... that is very spooky, as I was thinking the same things as of a few mins ago when I tweeted it again
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Also do we have any web statistics for our site ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://youtu.be/_n4Ei6QLOLM
<clivejo> need to put that in a Kubuntu 17.10 Review playlist
<clivejo> and others like it
<clivejo> acheronuk: is Plasma 5.11 in backports?
<acheronuk> backports landing
<clivejo> can you ping quids up and ask him to test ?
<clivejo> he seems to indicate he wants to switch back to Kubuntu from Neon :)
<acheronuk> let me think on that for a short while. I'm slightly undecided on whether to call for testing on that yet
<clivejo> issues?
<acheronuk> pondering how to fix the GTK settings if it's not sorted in 5.11.2, and whether to do a partial debian merge over the weekend
<acheronuk> by that I mean looking at the diffs between us and debian, and seeing if there are any differences that might trip us up later if we stage into the archive with the packaging we already have, then merge later
<mparillo> https://youtu.be/_n4Ei6QLOLM has been tweeted and G+'d
<clivejo> is there a meeting later?
<acheronuk> is there?
 * clivejo shrugs
<acheronuk> https://kubuntu.org/calendar/action~agenda/page_offset~-1/request_format~json/
<clivejo> Mr Timmus?
<tsimonq2> Timmus
<clivejo> oh he's on holiday
<ahoneybun> who keeps adding those videos in playlists?
<valorie> not me.... I only use youtube when someone links me to one
<valorie> usually
<clivejo> sorry, its me
<clivejo> we talked about this at the last meeting
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Sick_Rimmit?
<clivejo> linking to more KDE and 3rd party videos to generate more traffic between channels
<clivejo> linking to good decent reviews as well
<valorie> good idea
<clivejo> these game reviews don't have very good stats :(
<clivejo> Podcast 5 is the best performing video - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGkjB4gCGhw
<clivejo> could the games reviews be moved to another channel?
<acheronuk> clivejo: having fun on the music player thread?
<clivejo> :P#
<acheronuk> hehe
<clivejo> dunno why I bother
<clivejo> people are never happy
<acheronuk> "forums are not remotely the best place to do surveys of opinion in 2017"
<acheronuk> proved his own point I think
<valorie> do it on youtube!
<valorie> lol
<valorie> The Best Commenters
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> My only worry is the spam it's making in the Kubuntu telegram channel
#kubuntu-council 2017-10-22
<valorie> talk about spam -- I'm one of the admins for the ubuntu-community list and so far I have over 1000 asian spams that google didn't catch!
<valorie> must have totally overwhelmed their filters
<clivejo> getting extra subs to YouTube channel
<clivejo> 500% viewer increase in past week
<clivejo> acheronuk: are you going to put the release video on front page of kubuntu.org
<acheronuk> I was pondering it
<acheronuk> If you want to, I don't oject
<clivejo> KC need to mull it over?
<acheronuk> valorie?
<acheronuk> Rick mentioned he would like to see it there
<clivejo> I deffo +1 it
<valorie> fine with me
<valorie> dunno why KC would need to weigh in though
<valorie> it's great so let's push it
<clivejo> valorie: do you use clementine?
<valorie> nope
<valorie> tried it out a few year ago and nah
<clivejo> not a fan either
<valorie> still amarok for me
<clivejo> but built the qt5 port in my PPA
<clivejo> still not impressed
<valorie> of clemintine, or amarok?
<valorie> clementine
<valorie> sheesh
<clivejo> clementine
<valorie> it's OK and some like it
<valorie> meh
<clivejo> someone arguing it on kubuntuforums
<acheronuk> it's KDE4 at the moment, so not an option
<clivejo> yeah, but I was wondering what all the fuss was about
<clivejo> and built clementine-qt5 branch
<valorie> it's not KDE software
<valorie> so I don't care about it
<valorie> we didn't choose it for the ISO either, so ....
<valorie> I'm just hoping Marky stays awake and gets Amarok ported soon enough to test
<valorie> for the LTS
<clivejo> vlc isn't KDE
<clivejo> neither is firefox
<tsimonq2> Just passed the course to get my (driving) temps! Tomorrow I get to go to the DMV! \o/ :D :D :D
<acheronuk> fi it gets a Qt release, maybe something to consider along with other music players. until then, nope
<acheronuk> *if it
<acheronuk> Qt5 I mean.... grrr
<clivejo> not impressed
<valorie> clivejo: looking forward to being able to provide a KDE browser again, too
<valorie> dunno about VLC, which is as close to KDE as a sibling
<acheronuk> clivejo: not impressed with Qt5 clementine?
<valorie> JB is pretty much a KDE devel
<clivejo> acheronuk: yeah
<acheronuk> clivejo: well, I wouldn't get wound up about someone throwing a fit about cantata on the forums
<acheronuk> some people love amarok, some don't
<acheronuk> such is life
<valorie> yup
<valorie> some KDE devels love cantata, I couldn't get it to work
<valorie> eh
#kubuntu-council 2019-10-14
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> [10:19] <Wimpress> RikMills valorie I spoke to a company in Portugal who are using Kubuntu exclusively for their customers.  … [10:19] <Wimpress> They are hiring a package maintainer so they can better contribute to Kubuntu directly.  … [10:20] <Wimpress> I'm about to fly home. But will make introductions via email. Who from Kubuntu should I include in that email?  … [10:31] <RikMills> Wimpress: for now you can send to
<IrcsomeBot> rikmills @ kubuntu.org and probably cc to kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com / kubuntu-council@lists.launchpad.net
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Sounds very promising
<valorie>   how cool!
<valorie> the only person I know that I know is in Portugal is an estonian student
<valorie> lol
<valorie> or was a student years ago....
<valorie> probably know port. people but don't know where they are from
#kubuntu-council 2019-10-17
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Looks like the new banner is up! nice @RikMills !
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Is anyone adding the 19.10 links? I can add those in a bit if no one is doing it yet.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> It's not out yet officially. The banner was a slight teaser
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/19.10/release/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It is indeed out.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Ah official release I think you mean.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @RikMills do you have that wallpaper for the other pages?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> https://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/ : like Download Kubuntu? That's the only other thing that needs to be changed.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I can add the new release when it is out.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @ahoneybun, Giime a sec. I had to modify the kde wallpaper svg to make the banner, so need to find that
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Sounds good.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Might take a few goes to crop a decent section. That breadcrum image displays in a weird way
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @ahoneybun How about now?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Looks like it's all blue now.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I mean it's not the worst that it could be and simiar to our blue.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I moved the cropped area a tiny bit, and the whole thing as is displayed moved miles! That is odd.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> We can tweak a bit in the next 24 hrs  if neede ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yea it's a small thing really.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really
<IrcsomeBot> really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really hated that Ice cold wallpaper at first, but yes, the colours do work for us.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Oh it's looking really good 😁
<yofel> good evening, @Rik: If you have questions about the linode box please do send me a mail in the worst case. I don't really pay attention to IRC these days.
<yofel> TBH the only thing that should be salvaged from it is the backup partition with the CI master backups (maybe trimmed down a bit), and some user data.
<yofel> The CI slave on it is so fragile that I didn't dare to touch it at all anymore since I locked the docker version in the LXD container. That should either be set up again without nested containers - or by using something other than docker to manage to containers. Podman or so
<yofel> RikMills: ignoring linode for a moment: Did you have a plan for upgrading the kci master to 18.04? If not I might at least try to get jenkins updated so it doesn't list a dozen vulnerabilities anymore
<valorie> my connection seems wonky atm, but am I right that we need a story about the release?
<RikMills> yofel: hi :) no  I had not made plans for upgrading KCI to 18.04. for jenkins, I have just been slightyl scared to touch it, but if you think upgrades are safe, please do so
<RikMills> valorie: yes
<valorie> alrighty
<valorie> oh good god, why are the copied screenies looking fine in the release notes, on my computer, and total shit in the story?
<valorie> god
<valorie> @ahoneybun if you have a sec can you take a look
<valorie> in the edit screen and preview it's horrible
<valorie> mparillo: if you are around I think you have rights as well
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> http://docs.kubuntu.org/docs/installation.html : dead link.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> https://kubuntu.org/_wp_link_placeholder : dead link
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> valorie
<valorie> icky
<valorie> where in hell are the docs?
<valorie> where is that second one?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I don't think there is an online version right now. The second one is the last link.
<valorie> not feeling too well today including brain
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> https://github.com/kubuntu-team/kubuntu-manual/blob/kubuntu-18.04-LTS/build/latex/KubuntuManual-18.04.pdf
<valorie> urgh
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I can check it out fully once you leave the page lol. I didn't want to kick you off.
<valorie> oh, I'll log out
<valorie> done, sorry
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm wondering why the images are blurry or if that is just me.
<valorie> no, that's the problem
<valorie> they are copied from the wiki where they are fine
<valorie> they look fine on my machine
<valorie> on WP they are shit
<valorie> dunno if that's because I uploaded them or what
<valorie> but they are awful imo
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> What wiki?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Ah
<valorie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> can I take over?
<valorie> I guess we could use this link for the Tips thing: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Fixed.
<valorie> @RikMills what are you doing up?
<valorie> lol
 * valorie is logged out
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @RikMills yep!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> valorie I'm seeing if I can build the HTML for the installation docs and render it somehow.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> got images not blurry now
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> valorie: it is only 11:30pm here
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> pubished! which in not quite what I meant to do, but think it is ok. lol
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It was usable unless you didn't remove the dead docs link.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> docs link gone, as I then checked all links!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> not sure why images were blurry (resising?). new wordpress is utterly carp. removing and re-adding image sections seems to work
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I definitely want to switch away from it eventually
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> New WordPress is utter dumpster fire floating in the wake of a typhoon
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/gmgLROYS/file_19127.mp4
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I love the way you go in to edit the code, make your changes, update, and wordpress alters your code to what 'it thinks' you should have done!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Right......
<valorie> thanks so much @RikMills
<valorie> @ahoneybun it would be great to have them online
<valorie> esp as we approach the LTS
<valorie> shall I tweet the story?
<valorie> doin' it
<valorie> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1184969842937327617
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> valorie I know but I rather not have to do the hosting on my own. It just needs a really small server with very little bandwidth and like 20GB or so.
<valorie> we have servers
<valorie> linode, etc.
<valorie> no need to self host!
#kubuntu-council 2019-10-18
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> The issue is making a vm on the server and the set up the domain unless we just host the file and link to it.
<valorie> @ahoneybun -- I don't know much about that stuff but it should be possible
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> @RikMills, KCI is a critical component, and we need a plan to update, maintain, and document it. I too am a little scared, not of the system or Jenkins, but the packaging scripts and tooling. I'd like to pitch in to a team to help get it sorted 😁
<yofel> you are rightfully scared of the tooling FWIW. Though I'm more annoyed about docker there than the actual ruby code. That is decent - we just have 0 active developers that know ruby, which is the biggest issue.
<yofel> The jenkins base tooling is fairly trivial. The only things you need to set up on the hosts by hand are those lock services for git and docker, and jenkins master has some additional setup for hosting the images and stuff like that
<yofel> I'm must worried because I pay little attention to it lately, and we have passwordless PGP keys lying on those machines. So while incredibly unlikely, one hijacked system would technically mean reviewing all git histories for malicious commits
<yofel> *just worried
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Council, I think in view of comments from Yofel we need to try to organise a   time when we can group up and figure out a plan, thoughts ?
<yofel> it would be good to have a plan for jenkins maintenance at least. The tooling itself is an issue, but it works fine without touching unless something changes in the packaging, which doesn't seem to have been the case so far. Or is there something?
<RikMills> yofel: should be ok AFAIK. to be honest, I have just put off doing updating. then it got to being a big big update!
<RikMills> not really that scared of it, but if an update did break something, I may get stuck fixing it is all
<yofel> well, true that. I did updates on swy-01 today and promptly had to fix docker which refused to start up afterwards.
<yofel> I don't really remember why I postponed the release upgrade on master. Maybe because I had bad experiences with upgrades on RAID setups.
<yofel> Or maybe I just ran out of time after setting up the docker storage layer again from scratch
<RikMills> on a slightly side topic, I think now release is over, we should really do a blog post thanking linode for another year. explaining how and why their server helped us get 19.10 done. @ahoneybun valorie @Sick_Rimmit et al?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Agreed. Don't we have Bytemark too?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Yeah, Not sure whether to lump both in to one that is all
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Yes we do have Bytemark too.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I'll write a draft 😃
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Anyone know what we use cms2cms for ?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Nope
<yofel> was that for the old cms migration? (drupal > wp)
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Ah ha OK That's good enough info thanks
<RikMills> before my time
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> OK, There is an article in drafts, that probably needs a little @Valoriez love to make sure its on point on grammatically sensible. Perhaps a little @ahoneybun magic, with a Kubuntu / Konqi graphic 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I think we can (a) add the logos and links to that? (b) explain a bit more what the servers give us? not big technical details, but widen it bit as it is more than just build servers.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I'll try to come back and have a look where people have got to with it before I go to sleep UK time :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Ah well I was planning to make Sponsors a link to the Sponsors page. 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Yeah, but it is impact on the 1st page people hit I was thinking of. People may not click through. So sponsors logos and links on the article would be best?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> For example, if we tweet the link thanking them
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> In that case, people who see a logo and a link may investigate. A check the sponsors page link may just not get looked at by most.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Yes I agree, lets do it. I'll make the amends
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Great
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I would like yto propose that we remove cms2cms as we do not use any services from them ongoing, would that be ok ?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I propose that, if it is as historical as it seems.....
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Updated draft done with Logo's and links.. Just need a review from the US side and we're good to go 😃
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> https://kubuntu.org/wp-admin/post.php?post=4248&action=edit
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> kool
<valorie> I'll look in a sec
<valorie> I'm a bit confused -- we use both bytemark and linode for the same thing?
<valorie> ah, ok, I think I understand
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Yes we have Master and Slaves build machines and they're distributed across both hosting providers
<valorie> k.
<valorie> shall I publish, then we can tweet?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> where did the images and links go?
<valorie> wtf, a link just disappeared
<valorie> jeeeeez
<valorie> I still see the images
<valorie> @RikMills if you want to check, I'll log out
<valorie> done
<valorie> bytemark link disappeared
<valorie> good god
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> no idea. damn wordpress. back in a min
<valorie> I'll start the tweet
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> no even going too look until published now :P
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> too many cooks!
<valorie> not seeing it yet
<valorie> gosh I love our new wallpaper on the website
<valorie> thank you again @rikmills
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I have logged out as well. please publish if you think it is ok
<valorie> I don't see the story at ALL
<valorie> there it is
<valorie> bytemark link is still missing
<valorie> sheesh
<valorie> is this it? https://www.bytemark.co/
<valorie> oh, this one: https://www.bytemark.co.uk/
<valorie> https://kubuntu.org/news/thanks-to-our-sponsors/
<valorie> https://kubuntu.org/news/thanks-to-our-sponsors/
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Yay! That looks great
<valorie> took all hands on deck
<valorie> I think we need to approach Canonical again about the WP
<valorie> or just build a site elsewhere
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Oh why ?
<valorie> it's extremely out of date
<valorie> constant warnings about upgrading
<valorie> and I don't believe that we can upgrade ourselves
<valorie> up-to-date WP isn't quite so bad I think
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Yes here is why
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> You cannot update because WordPress 5.2.4 requires PHP version 5.6.20 or higher. You are running version 5.5.9-1ubuntu4.29.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> The box it's running on needs PHP 5.6
<valorie> right
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> That's a job for canonicalsysadmins
 * yofel tries to remember how many years PHP 5.5 is EOL now and fails
<valorie> yes, so I think we need to ask again
<valorie> I believe that this "ask" is years old
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It is the admins at Canonical as they only have access to the VM that it is running.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> valorie I can maybe get a WP site up though not sure how I could move it.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> We may end up with issues with the theme on an newer version though. It's kinda OK as we don't have user info or the ISO though the WP.
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> not move as much as backup the data we have and restore from that backup
<keithzg[m]> Going to start my tenure attending to the Kubuntu fediverse account by linking to the 19.10 release announcement :) (Changed the banner accordingly too)
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> keithzg[m]: it looks a bit cut off
<valorie> perhaps shrink a bit and then re-upload?
<valorie> for others: discussing https://mastodon.technology/@Kubuntu
<keithzg[m]> valorie: Hmm, interesting, for me it looks fine (if a bit small in terms of the text, which makes sense as I just grabbed the current website banner which is designed as a big page banner)
 * keithzg[m] uploaded an image: Screenshot_20191018_162411.png (76KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/riot.keithzg.ca/DSHTWaaRogzBtLNfbAzksAoN >
<keithzg[m]> Ah, looks like a bit of a different layout when not logged in. That's unfortunate.
<valorie> yeah, not logged in
<valorie> welp, when @RikMills wakes he can give you access to a shrinkable image I think
<keithzg[m]> Yeah, maybe there's a way to thread this needle better. For now I've cropped it in a way that should make it a bit better overall, splitting the difference a bit. A tricky proposition, overall; entirely different display again in the Pleroma frontend, for instance! (Where the text is a bit of an issue since Pleroma overlays the main account details overtop of the account's banner).
<valorie> ah
<valorie> I just cropped for the tweet, too
<valorie> that's quick n dirty
<valorie> and looks good
<keithzg[m]> Yeah, best not to let the perfect be the enemy of the good!
<valorie> indeed, and that is better
<valorie> thank you
<keithzg[m]> :)
<valorie> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1185271978866774016 is the tweet to which I refer
<valorie> courtesy of spectacle
<keithzg[m]> I also used a KDE app to do my quick crop, Gwenview in my case :)
<valorie> :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It looks great now.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> keithzg can you link to the new post as well?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> God I need to my butt in gear for the 20.04 release when it comes to the docs.
<valorie> if we do zfs there will be some writing needed
<valorie> not much but screenies for plasma 5.17
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> So I released the 19.04 docs on the site yesterday lol.
<valorie> but it would def. be good to have a better website and the docs online
<valorie> ha
<valorie> really not many changes 19,04 > 19.10
<valorie> but plasma does look different
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'll see what I can do for 19.10 and start the branch for 20.04.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Not this weekend since my dad is in town but next weekend.,
<valorie> oh nice
<valorie> have a good weekend!
<valorie> gotta get my flu shot this weekend
<valorie> grocery store pharmacy was out of the senior shot yesterday
<keithzg[m]> @ahoneybun: I don't see any Fediverse accounts for any of the three sponsors (which is fair enough!), so just went with a simple link post: https://mastodon.technology/@Kubuntu/102985914023817036
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> That's good. Thank you.
#kubuntu-council 2019-10-19
<valorie> agreed
<valorie> lots of companies aren't there
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> weeeee, just did eoan upgrade
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> now to add backports
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-Oryx-Pro': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.17.0 on Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) powered by Linux 5.3.0-18-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz at 3135-3439/3800 MHz, RAM: 5505/32066 MB, Storage: 321/1144 GB, 230 procs, 0.2h up
<valorie> \o/
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> @valorie, Actually, that's quite possible. @ahoneybun can the Sphinx docs ouput as MarkDown ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> @valorie, Nice machine @Valoriez 😃
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/wzx6Oi5G/file_19187.png
<RikMills> valorie keithzg[m] if still wanted, that ^ is the image I uploaded to twitter
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @Sick_Rimmit, I don't believe so. Its default language is similar.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Actually, thinking about it it doesn't matter, we can just output as HTML and put in its own directory
